# 02 altima motor replacment?



## im faster (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay i know all about the recall and it is that same problem.. but it has already be performed on the car...

So.. im just seeing how much to expect to pay to have a new motor in.. or this one rebuilt.. 

any idea on prices?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

A new Nissan long block is is around $2200 plus you have to get all the gaskets for the intake, exhaust, and misalanious orings and seals. which is a little over $100. Then there is the labor cost as well that will get the totla up around $4500 roughly. The upside to that cost is you get a nissan warranty if you have it done at the dealership.


----------

